# Chatt Katt June Catfish Tournament Results



## full throttle (Jun 25, 2017)

We had our June Tournament at Florence Marina. There were 9 boats that came out to fish. We had some thunder storms come through on and off during the tournament. They generated water all day. We had some nice fish brought to the weigh in. Thanks to everyone that came out and fished with us today.

Big Fish Team: Full Throttle 37.2 lbs  $90.00

1st Place Team: Full Throttle  5 fish  62.8 lbs  $180.00
2nd Place Team: Lizards & Gizzards 3 fish 40.6 lbs $108.00
3rd Place Team: Filet Masters  5 fish 34.0 lbs  $72.00

Team: Filet Masters had a Flathead 11.2 lbs

Other Teams
No Fishing Polywogs 5 fish  33.2 lbs
Catfish Hunters 5 fish 24.6 lbs
Rod Benders 3 fish 19.4 lbs
Huskins 5 fish 18.2 lbs
Rigem Up 1 fish 7.8 lbs
Joe C Fuss  DNW

Congratulations to all the Winner and Thanks to everyone that came out and fished today.


----------

